# Arthritis Knitting Aid Device



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I found this wonderful device online during a search and wanted to share it with anyone who experiences arthritis pain when knitting.

Its from the UK and is very clever, check it out!

http://knittingaid.com/


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

That's awesome! I'm a SpEd teacher and am always looking for assistive devices.


Loistec said:


> I found this wonderful device online during a search and wanted to share it with anyone who experiences arthritis pain when knitting.
> 
> Its from the UK and is very clever, check it out!
> 
> http://knittingaid.com/


----------



## knittingaid (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi loistec, btibbs70 and all knitting paradise readers and contributors,

My name is David and I'm the young chap behind the Knitting Aid and I just wanted to say thank you for your kind words.

I invented the Stitch Simply Knitting Aid over 4 years ago to help my arthritic grandma to knit again. Since then we've won numerous awards and sold hundreds all over the world. 

We'd love to hear any feedback or more success stories of knitters enjoying knitting again thanks to our unique product.

You can learn more on our website or you can email me directly with questions at [email protected], I'm always happy to help.

Thank you and best wishes to all.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats to you for filling a niche. Constructive leisure time is so important.I'll do my part to spread the word about the aid. 
If you want feedback, I believe there is a lady in the forum who is now one-handed; I think she could benefit from a donation.
Once she is adept with the aid, I'll bet she could give you feedback and would be a great source to spread the word. :thumbup:


knittingaid said:


> Hi loistec, btibbs70 and all knitting paradise readers and contributors,
> 
> My name is David and I'm the young chap behind the Knitting Aid and I just wanted to say thank you for your kind words.
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

So glad you found it Lois, I've passed the details on to my friends at the hospice near where I live, they're always loking for things that will help their patients.


----------



## knittingaid (Apr 28, 2011)

We couldn't agree more that constructive leisure time is important, everybody should be able to enjoy what they love to do.

As is the situation with all our customers they are all in need and each have something such as a disability holding them back from knitting so unfortunately we are unable to give away the knitting aids, otherwise we'd soon be out of business and unable to help anybody.

I would invite the lady with the use of one hand to email me at [email protected] to have a chat and to see if the knitting aid would be suitable for her and how we can help.

Thanks


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I found this wonderful device online during a search and wanted to share it with anyone who experiences arthritis pain when knitting.
> 
> Its from the UK and is very clever, check it out!
> 
> http://knittingaid.com/


THANKS!! Exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I found this wonderful device online during a search and wanted to share it with anyone who experiences arthritis pain when knitting.
> 
> Its from the UK and is very clever, check it out!
> 
> http://knittingaid.com/


Thanks, I'm definately looking into it!


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

My hungarian born friend knits with very fine yarn and cotton; she had a stroke - or some such problem several years ago - and holds the needle between her hip and the chair cushion.


Grosvenor, Lindfield


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

grosvenor said:


> My hungarian born friend knits with very fine yarn and cotton; she had a stroke - or some such problem several years ago - and holds the needle between her hip and the chair cushion.
> 
> Grosvenor, Lindfield


Good idea! Thanks.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

David:

It was very caring of you to make something for your grandma. All of us here will probably be telling others about your site and your knitting aid. I just posted the info in another discussion group I visit. The word will certainly get to those who need help. Thank you.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

My husband has Parkinsons...and when we go to the meeting, I will pass this information to the group. Thank You judy in oz


----------



## thirwoodnana (Mar 11, 2011)

I have Rhuematoid Arthritus and have had to change to knitting continental and pearling Portuguese style.I can only knit for a short time before my hand either goes numb or cramps up.I am very stubborn and do not want to stop knitting.I use only circular needles.Will this work for me.?I am ready to send for it as soon as my s.s.check arrives.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

thirwoodnana said:


> I have Rhuematoid Arthritus and have had to change to knitting continental and pearling Portuguese style.I can only knit for a short time before my hand either goes numb or cramps up.I am very stubborn and do not want to stop knitting.I use only circular needles.Will this work for me.?I am ready to send for it as soon as my s.s.check arrives.


We have someone in our group that knits continental, but she is the one in the hospital that broke her wrist, so I don't want to bother her just yet. But I will ask my knitting teacher as soon as she gets up. Anyone else????


----------



## Nanakess (Jul 3, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I found this wonderful device online during a search and wanted to share it with anyone who experiences arthritis pain when knitting.
> 
> Its from the UK and is very clever, check it out!
> 
> http://knittingaid.com/


I just saw this recently, what an awesome idea !


----------



## jmwilli (Feb 3, 2011)

Seems like a good idea, but hardly for smeone with limited mobility. To order the same ifo must be entered multiple times. And the link to set up on the website does not work.


----------

